# What’s your favorite game controller?



## GageTheWeeb (Feb 17, 2019)

Game controllers are the heart of any game console. Every gamer should at least have a favorite! Comment your favorite controller and why!


----------



## mattytrog (Feb 17, 2019)

Quickshot or Competition Pro.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 17, 2019)

mattytrog said:


> Quickshot or Competition Pro.


Quickshot II was way better than the Competition Pro


----------



## mattytrog (Feb 17, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Quickshot II was way better than the Competition Pro


Amen to that...

Proper microswitches!

You know... That you could "feel"


----------



## Captain_N (Feb 17, 2019)

SNES is may fav controller, the Ascii Pad in particular. Been using that since like 1993.


----------



## lucoia (Feb 17, 2019)

The wooden box 2-6 buttons joystick I made when we used to make Sensible Soccer tournaments in the early 90s is still my favorite controller.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hello.

The original ATARI Joystick was my entry in Gaming.Still one of the best.Followed (because its a little "handier") by the Atari XL Joystick (Pro Line ?).The Atari ipaddles are irreplaceable for games like ARKANOID or KABOOM.These are my all time favorites with this i´ve learned "playing".


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 17, 2019)

The GameCube controller


----------



## AtsuNii (Feb 17, 2019)

Id say Xbox 360 but the Xbox One Elite trumps it imo


----------



## Stwert (Feb 18, 2019)

Man that’s not an easy question to answer when you’ve been around as long as me  different generations have different favourites.

There was the original Atari stick, the Competition Pro II, the SNES pad, DualShock, Xbox S, WII U (I find it incredibly comfortable to hold and it’s got a screen so I play when the wife’s watching telly) and now, probably the Xbox Elite.

But I find it hard to pick favourites, most are well designed for their systems. I can tell you what I don’t like. The sodding WiiMote, hate, hate, hate motion controls.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 18, 2019)

360 controller.
Second is the cube.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 18, 2019)

I would say the DualShock4. I might be a Sony fanboy anymore, but the DS4 just feels so good. Drawback is that its pretty bad in terms of long term durability.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 18, 2019)

Xbox 360 controller


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Feb 18, 2019)

Wii U pro for everything that uses digital triggers
Xbox one S for everything else
But that might change soon


----------



## codyjo (Feb 18, 2019)

GameCube.. Just always found it ergonomic and I have big potato masher hands. Also never had to look at the button layout. Only complaint is the small d-pad.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 18, 2019)

Gamecube controller remains my number 1, but the Xbox One S controller is great too.


----------



## Issac (Feb 18, 2019)

For a long time, the Game Cube controller was my favourite of the modern controllers. The SNES is my favourite controller when it comes to anything that doesn't require an analogue stick.

But I've started to really fancy the Xbox One controller. I like it a lot and use it for all my PC gaming (including emulators). There is only one thing I don't like about it, and it's the ultra clicky D-pad. If it felt more like any oter D-pad it would be unbeatable


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 18, 2019)

Of the ones I've used, it has to be the Switch Pro Controller. I've heard the Xbox One controller is really good though.


----------



## woopaesh (Feb 19, 2019)

Probably an unpopular opinion but I love the Wii remote with the nunchuk


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 19, 2019)

woopaesh said:


> Probably an unpopular opinion but I love the Wii remote with the nunchuk


Wiimote + Nunchuck is still one of the most comfortable controllers ever made. It could use a couple more buttons and another stick though.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2019)

Xbox One controller.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Feb 19, 2019)

Y'know, I really like Xbox 360 controllers, but only if they're well-worn (:
I also like two Joy-Cons in the little slider thingy. It's a lot better than most people give credit for.


----------



## GageTheWeeb (Feb 19, 2019)

woopaesh said:


> Probably an unpopular opinion but I love the Wii remote with the nunchuk



It's okay to have an unpopular opinion. That just shows the unique side of you.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 20, 2019)

I have two favorites:

* PS4 dual shock. It's just all-round nice. I bought one solely on the premisse of having held it in the store for some minutes, and haven't regretted it one bit (note: I do not have a PS4).
* wiiu regular gamepad. Yes, it's bulky, large and such. But hey...IT HAS ITS OWN SCREEN!!! I know that makes it somewhat more an actual handheld than a controller, but still: it has its own screen


woopaesh said:


> Probably an unpopular opinion but I love the Wii remote with the nunchuk


Not at all: I like your choice more than many others. The wii only had a handful of lightgun games (house of the dead overkill and sin & punishment 2 are the ones I can think of right now), but for these games, the controller was the very best on the planet, hands down.


----------



## camW00dS (Mar 6, 2019)

PS4 controller is great


----------



## x65943 (Mar 6, 2019)

Now it's GameCube,

But when I was a kid it was the Dreamcast

I loved the quirky circular design, but most importantly, those little memory cards you could use to play with your Chao were the stuff off dreams


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Mar 9, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Wiimote + Nunchuck is still one of the most comfortable controllers ever made. It could use a couple more buttons and another stick though.


It existed in the form of a prototype. It had 4 buttons around the main button (in the shape of X and Y on the GC controller, but much smaller).

BTW 2 Nunchuks can serve as an N64 controller replacement for most games (except that there is no start button). Feels pretty comfortable but you need an adapter for PC or have to wait for N64 Mini (if it should ever come out).


----------



## Ericzander (Mar 10, 2019)

I might have to go with the Dualshock 4. While I miss the select button, I think that it's more comfortable than the DS3. 

However I also like the 360 controller and think that the Gamecube controller was Nintendo's best.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2019)

NES Advantage for sure („slow-motion“ + rapid fire ) . Still have it lying around - love the design.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 27, 2019)

Gamecube controller


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 27, 2019)

Right now, it's my Xbox One controller that I use for PC gaming. There's just something super comfortable the controller compared to really any other controller, I can see why Nintendo and most other companies tend to copy the style of this controller. My second would be the Gamecube controller and I feel like that goes without the need for explaining.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Sep 27, 2019)

Can't pick just one. Some of my favorites are:
Smash Wii U GameCube Controller - I got the white one. It's super well built and glad they started manufacturing GC controllers again. Only really works super well for Nintendo's games, though.
Power A Wired Controller for Xbox One - I like it more than the OEM Xbox One gamepads, to be honest. My one major complaint is that it feels too light.
OEM Sony DualShock 2 Controller - This is one of the best designed controllers of all time. Button sizes are perfect, handles are comfortable, rumble is great. No complaints, really.


----------



## Tarmfot (Sep 27, 2019)

Wiimoteplus + nunchuk Perhaps Psmove + Navigator were more ergonomic.


----------



## billapong (Sep 27, 2019)

For overall general play I'd have to say the PlayStation Dual Shock style gamepads. So far, the PS4 is the best, but we'll have to see what the PS5's gamepad is like.

For fighting games genesis 6 button style pads are great.

I tend to stay away from 360 type pads.


----------



## MasterOne (Sep 28, 2019)

Keyboard and Mouse!


----------



## rustinrj (Oct 4, 2019)

I like the PS4 controller because of the design and it is very comfortable to use.


----------



## regnad (Oct 4, 2019)

GCN is a great one. I have both a wired and a Wavebird. 

My favorite system is N64, and while not perfect, the Hori Mini is far better than the original N64 three pronger. It breathes new life into platformers.

No love here for the Switch Pro? I understand the disappointment in the dpad, but so far mine has been fine. And at least it doesn’t drift like my Joy Cons, which make DQ fucking impossible by flipping through the dialog boxes before I can read them.


----------



## OneAngryGamer (Oct 10, 2019)

Hmm I am used to the PS4 controller, been using it for years. However I enjoy greatly the Switch Pro Controller, as of right now its the PS4 controller. Still, the Switch Pro Controller has great potential.
Perhaps after years of usage the Switch Pro Controller will replace my favorite PS4 controller.


----------



## supernintendo128 (Oct 13, 2019)

The GameCube controller is the best controller I have ever held in my hands. Nothing Nintendo has made since has come close to beating it.

While we're on the subject, I used to <i>hate</i> the Dualshock 2 when I was a kid. It felt big and bulky in my hands. Recently, I dug out the PS2 so I can play Persona 3 FES and the Dualshock 2 feels much better than I remember it to be. My hands must be bigger now.


----------



## IncredulousP (Oct 13, 2019)

I am a stickler for great dpads, so on that alone I'm going with the wireless Xbox One controllers. I have never, ever felt a better dpad. Perfectly clicky, perfectly concave <3. Not so much a fan of the bumber/trigger on it though, but I never have been for xbox. Or PS for that matter.

My Second favorite is the wiimote+nunchuck. You can position your two hands WHEREVER. They don't get cramped from being stuck together like a typical controller.

Third favorite? N64. Yes. N64. Find a more accurate, linear-pressure analog stick. I'll wait.
All it needs is a soft thumb cap for the stick.

Gamecube is nicely shaped, but the buttons are awful. They are mushy, from the A/B buttons to the triggers/shoulders. Plus the dpad, that thing's an absolute joke. Completely unusable. Make the buttons clicky, the dpad useful, triggers firm, and you got yourself a nice controller.


----------



## snobbysteven (Oct 13, 2019)

Xbox one controller for sure. I know most people prefer the xbox 360 but I like how the triggers on the xbox one controller are rounded so my fingers form around them better.


----------

